# Question(s) about trolling for saugeye



## JayBee (May 27, 2011)

2 part question here:

When do you all typically start trolling for saugeye? Do you base it on time of year, water temp, other?

Also, do you tend to pull harnesses/spinners or cranks more often early on?

I've had some pretty succesful trips during the summer and fall pulling cranks (shad raps and flicker shads), but have really never got after them earlier in the year. 

Any thoughts/advice are appreciated!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Best trolling cranks for me is right after the white bass spawn.Water temp would be in the mid 60's. I still catch a few trolling before that,but the numbers get better once the water temp hits 70. Bo2/B04 bombers and 100/200 series bandits. The shallow models early then switch to the slightly deeper ones at the end of june and throughout july. Too many snags to mess with harness's. Bump those cranks off the bottom to trigger the saugeye to bite.


----------



## JayBee (May 27, 2011)

Thanks, saugmon. That's the kind of info I was looking for.

I might have to give those bombers and bandits a try this year.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I think it is really important to know what body of water you are fishing and the depth. I believe his technique probably works best in shallow lakes. But I am not sure.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Yep lakes like Indian are completely different. I like to pull harnesses early because the junk fish aren't as bad and if I find the right hump I will drift and cast them. Cranks for me are later in the year usually but try both I run mine the same speed so try a different technique on each rod. Also I like to hold mine in my hands so I can put action on and let the bait back to the fish if they bump it. Lot more fun to feel the whack. I don't start till mid may because I can't pull myself away from casting but I'm sure u could catch them now


----------



## JayBee (May 27, 2011)

ying,
I mainly troll on Buckeye (right in my back yard) so that technique is pretty much what I use there as well. However, I like to get over to Seneca and Salt Fork whenever possible. A little change of pace in those lakes.

I was mainly interested in how early in the year guys start their trolling. I'm chasing crappie at the moment but wanted to get on the eyes a little earlier this year....


----------



## JayBee (May 27, 2011)

Decided to do some trolling at Buckeye and it turned out to be a pretty productive trip. Was on the water from about 1-4:30 and managed to boat 5 eyes and one chunk of a wiper. 3 keepers in the bunch.....2 at 17" and a real nice one at 21".

Pulled various colors of sr5's at 2-2.2 mph but the blues were definitely the hot color. Helsinki shad took all but 1. All in all a good trip that exceeded expectations.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

JayBee, you got some good info (and gave some also). Good catches..... Congrats!


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

We troll Pleasant Hill a lot for saugeyes. There are a number of troughs in that lake that go from shallow to deep to shallow, again. The fish hold on the inner and outer edges of those troughs. We troll Flicker Shads and the technique is similar to others mentioned on here; bounce them on the bottom to trigger strikes. We'll start trolling for them in another week or so.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Start trolling April or may when water temp is 60 deg. Crankbaits : shallow shadraps, shadraps, jointed shadraps, r.s. shadraps, x rap shad, tail dancer, hot-n-tot, little ripper. Try differant colors and baits and sizes.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

You can troll & catch saugeye as soon as there's open water. Cranks need to be the less aggressive style & troll slow, then transition into more aggressive wobble & faster as the water warms. May have to use additional weight for proper depth with the early season bite on the deeper lakes, but they will catch lots of fish. I usually don't switch to spinners/harnesses until water gets close to 70.

JayBee, you need to get over to Seneca soon, the saugeyes are hitting really well.


----------



## JayBee (May 27, 2011)

T-180,
That was the report I got from Seneca as well. I'm itching to get out that way!
My last trip out there at the end of October was a great day. I doubled up more times than I can count and ended up with a limit of very nice eyes.


----------



## JayBee (May 27, 2011)

Just thought of another question. Have any of you guys trolled any of the Scatter shad raps? I've picked up a few to use a little later on for warmer weather. Just wondering if anyone has had any success with them.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

JayBee, 
We didn't even fish all that much & had a real nice fish fry with some left over. We were mainly casting & vertical jigging in surprisingly shallow water. Fun, easy, & a good fight on lighter tackle.
And no, I have not tried those scatter Raps, but I am a huge believer in the old reliable shad raps.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I have not used the scatter raps. I talked to a walleye pro that said they troll them for walleye.


----------



## snuff (Apr 19, 2007)

Was at buckeye today with bro. Managed 1 kitty about 5 or 6# 1 big white bass, and 4 eyes. 2 dinks and 1-15" and 1 19". Trolling with flicker shads and rapala cranks. Trolling appx 2mph.

Snuff


----------

